# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم افتتاح مركز التحميل

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*تم افتتاح مركز التحميل ..*

*والتأكد من جميع الصور المحملة ..*

*والحمد الله ،، تم نقل المركز بكل نجاح ..*

**

*والآن يعمل بكل سهوله ..*

*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ،، انتم مميزون ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*وعساك على القوة*
*ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


يعطيك العافية أخوي..على هذا الجُهد المُبارك.....


وفقكم الله ببركة الطُهر وآله الزواكي.....

 عساك ع القوة إن شاء الله



دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*رحم الله والديك* 

*مشكور وما قصرت اخوي* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 

*كل الموده اخوي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*يعطيك العافيه شبووك*
*وموفق بإذن الله* 
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه والاكرام
اخوووي شــبووووك 
تسلم وعسااااك ع القوووه
ومرحوم الوالدين 
ودووووم هالجهووووود المباااركه 
موفق لكل خيير

----------


## مضراوي

يعطيك العافيه اخوي شبكه ..

ماننحرم من كل جديد لكم ..

تحياتي لك ..

----------


## ليلاس

*و عليكم السلام و الرحمة ..*

*الله يعطيكم العاافية خيي ..* 

*جهووود مميزة ..*

*عساكم ع القوة ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*يعطيك الف الف الف عافية  ابني* 

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*بالفعل  مركز التحميل مهم جدا لنا ونحتاجه* 

*يوميا في مواضيعنا ومشاركاتنا * 

*نشكرك على جهودك الدائمة في تطوير الشبكة* 

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الجميع بارك الله فيكم ..

ويعطيكم العافيه على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------

